# 94 nissan shaking at idle, bad acceleration, eating gas



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

My 94 is misbehaving. I fixed the acceleration by cleaning and lubing the line like was suggested but now I have a new problem. 

The car is shaking at idle and is accelerating horribly, even though it is trying. I'm also going through gas like crazy. Could it be that one of the sparks is bad?


----------



## NissanSentralol (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, I am having the same exact problem, but it isn't constant, some times it doesn't shake, sometimes it does. Anyone can help, please?


----------



## nhc513 (Jul 30, 2008)

check your fuel injectors. it seems to be a common problem from what I've heard. I've replaced #2 injector on both of my Sentras.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

sounds like the MAF may be a problem or a vacume line is off, cracked. Check every vacume line for cracks or disconnect. 

Easy check for the MAF sensor is to unplug the harness from the MAF and turn the car on and see if the car will run. I had mine running without the MAF connected. now its not great running, but mine did not stumble when I did this. 

Check the ECU for codes by turning the screw on the side of the ECU to the diagnostic mode. turn the car to on position and watch the flashes. check the FSM for the code flash term and you will see if a sensor is bad. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually it was rather simple. One of the wires off my distributor cap was worn and it was shorting out. I couldn't tell because it was shorting almost on top of the interface between the plug and the wire.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I have the same problum right now. So far i have changed Plugs, Wires, 02 Sensor, Distribiter, and Cap. i am going to try what sunnysentra said about the ECU tomarrow.


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe your fuel filter is too old and dirty. It will surely help.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

i had poor acceleration a long time ago, it was my fuel lines but it would never hurt to clean the maf sensor, get a new air filter, fuel filter, plugs, wires, cap, rotor and i replaced all old hozes and put a custom CAI on it....took care of my problem :fluffy: :loser:


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

So far i have replaced: Plugs(NGK), Wires, oxygen sensor, cap, and roterand also a oil change w/filter. I will replace my fuel filter tomarrow. I noticed that when i unplug my valve timing control solenoid their is no change in the operation of the motor. I also noticed that i am sopose to check my EGR valve every 30,000 miles. I am the orignal owner and i have never chaged it out or give it a good cleaning. 

I was looking at my wires and it looks like the metal fiting that conects to the plug is a little high so i pulled it further down to se if it that was the problum but no diffrence. Oh and when i pull out my plug wire for #1 their is also no difrence in operation.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Ok i just got done checking my ECU. I got a code 12 The Mass airflow sensor/circuit, and code 13 collant temperature sensor. So i think i will start with the code 12.


----------

